# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  ارشادات للمصابين بألام الرقبة... العلاج الطبيعي

## ابو العبد

ارشادات للمصابين بألام الرقبة

1.تجنب الاستمرار في وضع الجلوس لفترة طويلة خاصة الجلوس الذي تكون فيه مضطرا لتثبيت وضع الرقبة في اتجاه واحد مثل القراءة أو الكتابة أو مشاهدة التليفزيون. وإذا كان ذلك ضرورياً فاعتدل واسترح كل خمسة عشر دقيقة علي الأقل و تمشى قليلا وقم بعمل بعض التمرينات الخفيفة الموصوفة من الأخصائي. 

2.حافظ علي وضع رأسك مستقيما أثناء الجلوس ويجب أن يكون طول المكتب أو المنضدة التي تعمل عليها مناسباً بحيث تمنع انحناء رقبتك عليها ويجب أن يكون المكتب قريباً منك.  

3.يمكن وضع قاعدة خشبية مائلة صغيرة على المكتب لتساعد علي القراءة أو الكتابة بدون انحناء الرقبة حيث يكون ما تكتبه أو تقرأه في مستوي النظر.

4.الوضع الأمثل للعمل على الكمبيوتر يكون بوضع الشاشة بحيث يكون مركزها في مستوي أنف الشخص الجالس أمامها وبوضع لوحة المفاتيح بحيث يكون الأكتاف في وضع معتدل (غير مرفوعين لأعلي) وبكون الكوع مثني تسعين درجة و يكون المعصم مسترخياً في وضع ثلاثون درجة.

5.تجنب وضع شاشة الكمبيوتر علي أحد جانبي المكتب حيث يجب أن يكون أمامك مباشرة و كذلك الحال بالنسبة لشاشة التلفزيون حيث لا يجب أن تكون في وضع يجعلك تلتفت إلى أحد الجانبين لوقت طويل بل إلى الأمام.

6.الوضع الطبيعي للرأس هو أن تكون علي استقامة واحدة مع العمود الفقري بمعني أنه عند النظر للشخص من الجانب تكون الأذن علي خط واحد مع الكتف فكلما زاد زحف الرقبة إلى الأمام من هذا الوضع زادت الضغوط علي فقرات وعضلات الرقبة. فكلما زحفت الرأس للأمام بمقدار بوصة واحدة (2.5 سم) معناه زيادة الضغوط علي فقرات الرقبة السفلي بمقدار وزن الرأس . لذا حافظ علي رأسك في وضع مستقيم دائما.  

7.تجنب وضع سماعة التليفون أو المحمول بين الكتف و الرأس لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى تحميل زائد على فقرات و أنسجة الرقبة . 

8.تجنب تعريض رقبتك لتيارات الهواء وحاول تجنب التغيرات المفاجئ للجو كالانتقال من جو ساخن إلى التكييف.

9.يمكن استخدام وسادة تحت الذراعين بحيث يستند الذراعين عليها من الإبطين إلى الكوعين أثناء القراءة لضمان وضع الكتاب في مستوي النظر بدون انحناء الرقبة ولتقليل التحميل الزائد على فقرات وأنسجة الرقبة وعلى الأكتاف حيث ستحمل الوسادة عنك وزن الذراعين والكتاب ويمكن استخدام هذه الطريقة أثناء أعمال التريكو أو الحياكة. 

10.الجلوس علي كرسي طويل مع مكتب قصير يضع الرقبة والظهر في وضع خاطئ. 

11.تجنب القراءة أو مشاهدة التليفزيون وأنت مستلقياً علي السرير حيث في أغلب الأوضاع ستكون رقبتك في وضع سيئ.

12.ندما تعاني من نوبة تقلص وألم بعضلات الرقبة والأكتاف يمكن وضع قربة المياه الساخنة وتحتها فوطة خفيفة على عضلات الرقبة والأكتاف لمدة عشرين دقيقة أو تعريض عضلات الرقبة والأكتاف لتيار المياه الساخنة من الدش ولكن تجنب التعرض للتيارات الهوائية بعد ذلك مباشرة. 

13.تجنب النوم أثناء الجلوس أو أثناء ركوب الأتوبيس أو السيارة.

14.يجب أن يتجنب مريض آلام الرقبة حمل الأشياء الثقيلة أو دفع أو جذب الأشياء ( خاصة الثقيلة ) بقوة ويجب أن يتجنب الأوضاع التي يضطر فيها إلى رفع رأسه لأعلى لفترة طويلة مثل دهان السقف أو تأمل السماء .

15.تجنب استخدام النظارة ثنائية البؤرة(نظر و قراءة معا) للقراءة من علي شاشة الكمبيوتر.

16.توضح الصورة التالية مقدار الضغوط داخل غضاريف الرقبة (بالكيلو باسكال وهو وحدة لقياس الضغط) في مختلف الأوضاع للرقبة ومنه يتضح أن الضغوط تكون أقل أثناء النوم وأثناء الجلوس مع وضع معتدل للرقبة وتزيد مع انحناء الرقبة وتزيد أكثر مع رجوع الرقبة للخلف ومن ثم يجب تجنب هذين الوضعين قدر الإمكان لتجنب الضغوط ومن ثم الألم و تقلص العضلات.

17.حاول النوم مع الاحتفاظ برأسك ورقبتك في وضع مستقيم بحيث لا تكون الوسادة عالية جداً أو منخفضة جداً سواء كان ذلك وأنت نائم علي جانبك أو علي ظهرك . تجنب استخدام وسادة صغيرة جدًا أو صلبة جدًا أو من النوع الذي ينضغط بسهولة بحيث تصبح عديمة الفائدة ويجب أيضًا أن تكون الوسادة غير صلبة بحيث تأخذ شكل رأسك ولكن في نفس الوقت ما تزال تملأ الفراغ ما بين السرير وبين رقبتك وعند النوم على جنبك إذا كان كتفيك عريضين استخدام مخدة عالية بحيث تملأ هذا الفراغ وإذا كان كتفيك غير عريضين استخدم مخدة أصغر فما يحكم حجم الوسادة هو أن تجعل هذه الوسادة العمود الفقري للرقبة مستقيمًا مع باقي العمود الفقري ويجب ملاحظة أن المخدة لا توضع تحت كتفيك بل ما بين رقبتك وكتفيك.

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور أخوي

----------


## N_tarawneh

رائع يا أبو العبد ...

----------

